
Learn to track the world, to avoid being traced - jospin
Trape is a recognition tool that allows you to track people, the information you can get is very detailed. We want to teach the world through this, as large Internet companies could monitor you, obtaining information beyond your IP.<p>Spanish: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ptyuCQmMKiQ<p>English: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=FdwyIZhUx3Y<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;TheHackersNews&#x2F;status&#x2F;926118458584047616<p>www.kitploit.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;11&#x2F;trape-people-tracker-on-internet-learn.html
======
mtmail
direct link [https://github.com/boxug/trape](https://github.com/boxug/trape)

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
jklein11
In the video you mentioned that you had to run the script as root. Can you
explain why?

~~~
simple10
Root is required to bind to ports lower than 1024. Normal Unix restrictions.

[https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16564/why-are-
the-f...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/16564/why-are-the-
first-1024-ports-restricted-to-the-root-user-only)

~~~
jklein11
Is this the only reason? It looks like the port is configurable. I would
prefer to put a reverse proxy in front of an application and leave it on a
port > 1024 than give an application root privileges.

